
Containers vs. VMs: It comes down to state management, networking and sprawl - AJAlabs
http://www.networkworld.com/article/3031020/virtualization/containers-vs-vms-it-comes-down-to-state-management-networking-and-sprawl.html
======
fpoling
The article is incorrect that Docker was designed to run stateless containers.
From the beginning Docker supported explicit host volumes allowing to manage
the state as one please.

But it is a spot on observation that Docker has no support for moving stateful
containers to another machine. Such movement has to be done explicitly by
pulling an image on new machine, copping the data and starting the container.
There are tools that automate load-balancing for a container cluster, but they
assume that containers either use a network storage or one copies data
manually or application itself knows how to replicate its data across the
cluster.

